# Recommendations in Cheshire?



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,

Dilly is now just over 5 months old and I have started to think about where I would take her to get her groomed. She looks so scruffy, but still lovely. 
I think it's a bit early to get her trimmed yet, but was wondering whether anyone had any recommendations in the Cheshire area, please? (I'm Holmes Chapel to be specific)

Many thanks. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just PM'd you my groomers details x


----------

